# Non-cheaters



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 18, 2015)

Alright so I will begin my words with this: "This is about people who use powersaves/dupe/time-travel/any-hated-thing-considered-as-cheating." So if you don't like it so far, don't read it. 

So people will go along everywhere in here all happily, getting along and being nice to each other. And then someone makes a shop thread, a shop for powersaved/duped items. That person is within 20 minutes flamed of how "Oh, you shouldn't dupe! Or powersave! Blah blah blah -reasons why you shouldn't-!" and someone says:

"*You deserve to be banned*"  And you know exactly who i'm talking about 

Like seriously? Do they really need to be banned for that? Because last time I checked, I bought the game. I BOUGHT THE 3DS. AND/OR I BOUGHT THE POWERSAVE. Did you buy it? No? Well then you should be quiet. Not saying that I don't respect your non-cheating ways, but you don't have to be a **** about it. And at least the person told you it was powersaved/duped/whatever. You don't need to repeat the same thing over and over again. We get it:

You don't like powersaving/duping/whatever. Read the bottom part (highlight) if you dare.

 On a second secret note, this site needs better administration. You guys ignore every single thing I report to you, "Someone is being sexist" it took you like a day to find the thread and close it. And when you do it wasn't even the mod I reported it to! It was someone else, who probably didn't know of the problem! And on top of that the mod was ONLINE when I sent the VMs they were ONLINE the second and third time too! Yet if they read it they gave no indication whatsoever. And then the mod who DID close the thread and stop the person said "No mini modding"

EXCUSE ME?! EXCUSE. ME!!!! You did not just say to not call out someone for being a sexist jerk. Do you honestly think I'm going to sit down and let that happen?! A user gender blocking and saying offensive things, and you think I'm going to sit down and let that happen. Furthermore, this site is biast as ****. Sure I can spam and immediately you'll say "No spamming" but someone else does it, no response whatsoever. Someone told me they hoped I died and called my friend "uneducated and not fit to be on a forum" and the admins/mods on the chat just said "Oh, well their just joking" and if I say anything mean back I automatically get a "Dont be mean" "That was unnesessecary."

So you all need to get up off of your ass and do a better job modding because honestly you're doing a ****ty job  

Please and thank you.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

duping and powersaving and whatever is fine.................... just not on this forum
*its a forum rule* and if you cant abide by that, then maybe you shouldnt be on this forum

i know you have a tumblr so you can join the ac community there
if you dont like the community/individuals here, then you can leave

simple as that


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 18, 2015)

The problem here is that duping and powersaving are not allowed here.

The goal is to reduce the negative impact cheating has done on this game. Time traveling was an intended feature by Nintendo, but they didn't intend people to use that feature. Since TTing isn't breaking the game, it's acceptable. Duping on the other hand was not intended to be in the game. That's why it's unacceptable. And hacking is playing unfairly.


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> duping and powersaving and whatever is fine.................... just not on this forum
> *its a forum rule* and if you cant abide by that, then maybe you shouldnt be on this forum
> 
> i know you have a tumblr so you can join the ac community there
> ...



Yep OP. This... for both parts of your post. Don't like it? Find somewhere else... simple!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 18, 2015)

No, You guys aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying: "*I will respect your opinion and the rules if it doesn't allow powersaving/duping"* but what I'm saying is that you don't have to be a **** to people who are new and didn't get that part.


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 18, 2015)

"That person is within 20 minutes flamed of how "Oh, you shouldn't dupe! Or powersave! Blah blah blah -reasons why you shouldn't-!" and someone says:

You deserve to be banned" 

I personally have never seen people say such things. Whenever a duping/powersaving thread is made, people comment to tell the OP that what they're doing is against the rules. 
There's nothing wrong with any of these things, but duping and powersaving then trying to make a profit off then is !!!!AGAINST THE RULES HERE!!!!


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 18, 2015)

Kammeh said:


> "That person is within 20 minutes flamed of how "Oh, you shouldn't dupe! Or powersave! Blah blah blah -reasons why you shouldn't-!" and someone says:
> 
> You deserve to be banned"
> 
> ...



read my latest post please.


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 18, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The problem here is that duping and powersaving are not allowed here.
> 
> The goal is to reduce the negative impact cheating has done on this game. Time traveling was an intended feature by Nintendo, but they didn't intend people to use that feature. Since TTing isn't breaking the game, it's acceptable. Duping on the other hand was not intended to be in the game. That's why it's unacceptable. And hacking is playing unfairly.



OMFG ITS NIT PLAYING UNFAILRY ITS PLAYING HOW THEY WANT


----------



## lazuli (Feb 18, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> No, You guys aren't getting what I'm saying. I'm saying: "*I will respect your opinion and the rules if it doesn't allow powersaving/duping"* but what I'm saying is that you don't have to be a **** to people who are new and didn't get that part.



all new users should be smart enough to read the rules and stuff to understand what you should and shouldnt post and how the site works in general tho


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 18, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> So you all need to get up off of your ass and do a better job modding because honestly you're doing a ****ty job



Maybe try CONSTRUCTIVE criticism next time, because you are the one being rude here.


----------



## matcha (Feb 18, 2015)

people are expected to read the rules when they join, and the rules state no duping or powersaving, it can't get much clearer than that. being new isn't an excuse.


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 18, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> read my latest post please.




x'D You need to read my first sentence.
I've been on this forum for awhile now and everytime someone has accidentally broken this rule, other users nicely inform them that duping is not allowed.
I've never seen anyone "be a **** to people who are new and didn't get that part".


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 18, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Maybe try CONSTRUCTIVE criticism next time, because you are the one being rude here.



I'm speaking the truth. Why should I be nice if people are going to be rude to me? when i'm trying to be nice? If you have a legitimate reason tell me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> x'D You need to read my first sentence.
> I've been on this forum for awhile now and everytime someone has accidentally broken this rule, other users nicely inform them that duping is not allowed.
> I've never seen anyone "be a **** to people who are new and didn't get that part".



Well then I want to know where you've been because i see it.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 18, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> I'm speaking the truth. *Why should I be nice if people are going to be rude to me?* when i'm trying to be nice? If you have a legitimate reason tell me.



Because that is what reasonable, mature human beings do?


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 18, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Because that is what reasonable, mature human beings do?



Ha. This makes me laugh because I have been nice to those users until I couldn't take their sarcastic, rude responses anymore. So am I not the mature one? I would just tell them they are being mean, is that not mature? 

I don't see anything non-mature or unreasonable with my statement.


----------



## badcrumbs (Feb 18, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> Ha. This makes me laugh because I have been nice to those users until I couldn't take their sarcastic, rude responses anymore. So am I not the mature one? I would just tell them they are being mean, is that not mature?
> 
> I don't see anything non-mature or unreasonable with my statement.



Just because you don't see it, doesn't mean it isn't there. I'm sorry people have been rude to you, but don't stoop to their level.


----------



## tumut (Feb 18, 2015)

I find this entire thread very funny...that is all.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 18, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with you. But, when I joined this community, I joined under the one condition that I would abide by the rules, and I would like to think I've done that throughout my time here. Anything that I wish to do that doesn't abide by the rules here, I simply do elsewhere. I have no reason at all to question the rules here. Now, I personally don't think it's a bad thing to cheat unless you're harming other people in the process, but whether I like it or not, it's a rule here not to, and as a member, I believe I have an obligation to abide by all rules stated.


----------



## Eldin (Feb 18, 2015)

First of all, the mods have a ton of bs to deal with besides your problems so have a little respect for that. If someone on the internet is being a jackass (big surprise), the mature thing to do is to report them, and block them if you no longer want to see their posts. Afterwards it's not your problem and you should _let it go_.

As for powersaving/duping, some people on here get way too worked up about it. If you do it then just don't do it here, problem solved. If someone says, "you deserved to be banned", if you want to be technical _they're right_. It is against the forum rules. If you break those rules you could be banned. Personally I don't care what people do with their games, but if you join the forum you agree to it's rules.

As badcrumbs said, don't stoop to people's level. Just because someone is rude to you, doesn't mean you need to come back with a rude response. It's not worth the effort. I know it's hard to keep quiet when somebody is being an idiot, but seriously it's just going to start a fight so don't feed the fire.


----------



## Caius (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm going to respond to the second part of your post first, just because it's what definitely struck me first. 

Alright. So first things first I don't know who you VM'd. It certainly wasn't me. We don't typically respond to reports through VM OR PM because we have a _report button for it._ Sometimes a mod just wants to log on and be part of the community, instead of constantly a part of the staff. You feel me? I'm sorry you're not satisfied with the response to your report, but if there's anything I've learned here after being staff for two years it's that you can't please everyone, and I've stopped trying to. 

When it comes to getting problems solved there can be a *lot* of reports at once. Even if yours was the most recent I work backwards. Lately it hasn't been the entire staff doing them either. We all have personal lives and can't be on 24/7 to satisfy everyone. I have never ignored a report flat out without good cause, but just because you don't see something doesn't mean something hasn't happened. You have no idea if a warning or infraction has been placed on that users profile. That's between the mod and the user. 



> Someone told me they hoped I died and called my friend "uneducated and not fit to be on a forum" and the admins/mods on the chat just said "Oh, well their just joking" and if I say anything mean back I automatically get a "Dont be mean" "That was unnesessecary."



I've never seen this and I have no idea what happened. 



> Furthermore, this site is biast as ****. Sure I can spam and immediately you'll say "No spamming" but someone else does it, no response whatsoever



The offender was probably warned. You wouldn't know that.



> it took you like a day to find the thread and close it



Again personal lives. I work a lot, and so does everyone else. 

Alright, onto your other points..



> "You deserve to be banned" And you know exactly who i'm talking about



I have no idea who you're talking about. As far as power saving goes it's against the rules on the forum plain and simple. Do it with your stuff, I really don't care, but if you're pulling a profit from it here then it becomes a warnable/infractable offense. I don't think it's that huge of a deal but that's just me. Either way, powersaving is against the rules. That's why it's reported and the threads closed or deleted. Simple as that. 

People really shouldn't be saying that kind of stuff regardless in reference to the quote. It's not anyone's business except the mod in charge of the situation and the reported what kind of action is taken. Y'all need to chill.


----------



## kosaki (Feb 18, 2015)

wtf? op is right... honestly. like guys. get the sh1t out of your brain like regardless of whether or not someone "is breaking the game!!!!111!!!!!", its not like you guys dont want the items or whatever. and any forum that demands you play the game a specific way is absolutely stupid, crappy, and restricting people from having fun. this is a community, not a country where we have all been signed into a social contract. its not that kind of community, and bell tree shouldn't have a say in how people play their game
people want to help others out by duping/power saving. items are rare: like, if you don't want them, just pipe down and let other people get their items. i just want a pretty town and cute house, idc if the person i bought it from duped it. its all pixels anyway.

and anyway, if people didn't say the items were duped, you guys wouldn't know. everyone on this site could be duping. you wouldn't know. it doesn't matter, don't you get it?? 

and yes, mods here are so lazy. do they even do anything? are you guys like teens or something? start acting more professional. you're not running a circus, thank you very much, so at least get these clowns out of here.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

kosaki said:


> wtf? op is right... honestly. like guys. get the sh1t out of your brain like regardless of whether or not someone "is breaking the game!!!!111!!!!!", its not like you guys dont want the items or whatever. and any forum that demands you play the game a specific way is absolutely stupid, crappy, and restricting people from having fun. this is a community, not a country where we have all been signed into a social contract. its not that kind of community, and bell tree shouldn't have a say in how people play their game
> people want to help others out by duping/power saving. items are rare: like, if you don't want them, just pipe down and let other people get their items. i just want a pretty town and cute house, idc if the person i bought it from duped it. its all pixels anyway.
> 
> and anyway, if people didn't say the items were duped, you guys wouldn't know. everyone on this site could be duping. you wouldn't know. it doesn't matter, don't you get it??
> ...



You just joined yesterday.

Sorry jamie.


----------



## kosaki (Feb 18, 2015)

HOW WOULD ANY OF YOU KNOW PEOPLE WERE "CHEATING" ANYWAY, IF PEOPLE DIDN'T ANNOUNCE IT? ARE YOU SERIOUS? WHY IS IT EVEN AGAINST THE RULES? YOU CAN'T BREAK A GAME, ANYWAY. WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN??? 

I DONT KNOW HOW TO DUPE AND I DONT HAVE THE POWERSAVE THINGY, BUT HONESTLY, TELLING PEOPLE HOW TO PLAY THEIR GAME IS CRAPPY AS ****, AND BELL TREE DOESNT EXACTLY HAVE A RIGHT TO PULL THIS.

AND DON'T YOU GUYS BAN ME FOR SPEAKING MY MIND, ALTHOUGH YOU PROBABLY WOULD.


----------



## Caius (Feb 18, 2015)

kosaki said:


> wtf? op is right... honestly. like guys. get the sh1t out of your brain like regardless of whether or not someone "is breaking the game!!!!111!!!!!", its not like you guys dont want the items or whatever. and any forum that demands you play the game a specific way is absolutely stupid, crappy, and restricting people from having fun. this is a community, not a country where we have all been signed into a social contract. its not that kind of community, and bell tree shouldn't have a say in how people play their game
> people want to help others out by duping/power saving. items are rare: like, if you don't want them, just pipe down and let other people get their items. i just want a pretty town and cute house, idc if the person i bought it from duped it. its all pixels anyway.
> 
> and anyway, if people didn't say the items were duped, you guys wouldn't know. everyone on this site could be duping. you wouldn't know. it doesn't matter, don't you get it??
> ...



Scuse me princess. You've been here for less than 24 hours.

Edit: Nevermind. I warned you about alternate accounts.


----------



## kosaki (Feb 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> You just joined yesterday.
> 
> Sorry jamie.



okay, so you joined 2 years ago. big frickin whoop. i can still probably play the game better than you, and its not like i cant handle the forum, dumba$$.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 18, 2015)

kosaki said:


> okay, so you joined 2 years ago. big frickin whoop. i can still probably play the game better than you, and its not like i cant handle the forum, dumba$$.



I'm not going to bother reporting this lol.

Jamie I'm still apologizing I can't even.


----------



## Caius (Feb 18, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I'm not going to bother reporting this lol.
> 
> Jamie I'm still apologizing I can't even.



No need to apologize to me. I'm used to this. It's one of the reasons you don't see me outside the behind the scenes curtain much anymore.



Aradai said:


> @kosaki : it's not really "forcing it" upon you. I believe it says that you can't just distribute or sell these power saved or duped items. Someone tell me if I'm wrong.



That is correct.


----------



## Aradai (Feb 18, 2015)

@kosaki : it's not really "forcing it" upon you. I believe it says that you can't just distribute or sell these power saved or duped items. Someone tell me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 18, 2015)

I was thinking that when a mod comes, the thread would be closed. If I were a mod, that's what I would do. Defending rule breaking just sounds very bad.


----------



## Caius (Feb 18, 2015)

Closing the thread is pretty pointless. You all have stuff to get out of your systems. So get it out. I hold no bias.

Edit:
If you have concerns or grievances towards the staff that I can answer, I'd be more than happy to. May save you a bit of time blowing up when you're not aware of the behind the scenes work that goes into keeping some of this place afloat.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Feb 18, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> Closing the thread is pretty pointless. You all have stuff to get out of your systems. So get it out. I hold no bias.



In the contrary to what I said, that is true too. We all have rights to state our opinions, and if anyone feels like they need to do it, it's fine. But most opinions cannot change the rules. Cheating like that in-game is acceptable on all AC communities except for Bell Tree.

Bottom line is, do what you want, but the Bell Tree is not grounds for cheating.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 18, 2015)

All i have to say really is..if you can't follow the rules set here you really shouldn't be here. Also if you have a personal problem with the staff here then you should take it up in a PM with them and not out here for everyone else to see. Watch your language too, they have a filter for a reason. I use that language but not out here where anyone can read it/be offended as all ages play animal crossing. Call me ****ty if you want

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also i do recall the thread you are talking about, along with the other users there, we kindly informed the new member that powersaving was not allowed and they eventually closed the thread on their own after reading our comments/denying using a powersave when it was written in the title and you got on your tangent about how you paid for the game etc etc. Like okay that's great but if you want to be apart of a community that does not support these activities then find a new one and don't stick around here if you think people here are rude. There are rude people in every community


----------



## Caius (Feb 18, 2015)

daniduckyface said:


> All i have to say really is..if you can't follow the rules set here you really shouldn't be here. Also if you have a personal problem with the staff here then you should take it up in a PM with them and not out here for everyone else to see. Watch your language too, they have a filter for a reason. I use that language but not out here where anyone can read it/be offended as all ages play animal crossing. Call me ****ty if you want



I have a confession to make. You're not the only one that gets hit by the filter. It's there for a reason and excessive public hitting of it is grounds for a report (or it used to be anyway) but privately I let my inner sailor show. 

I kind of agree that if you're not comfortable with following the rules than you really shouldn't be here. (that is a PERSONAL opinion, since some of you have trouble discerning personal from professional) At the heart of it, TBT is an animal crossing community but we do also feature other game or regular discussions because of how much variety in our members we have. 

I wouldn't mind getting a pm and responding to issues to be honest. I won't stand for anyone getting attacked in here for having an opinion though.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 18, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I have a confession to make. You're not the only one that gets hit by the filter. It's there for a reason and excessive public hitting of it is grounds for a report (or it used to be anyway) but privately I let my inner sailor show.
> 
> I kind of agree that if you're not comfortable with following the rules than you really shouldn't be here. (that is a PERSONAL opinion, since some of you have trouble discerning personal from professional) At the heart of it, TBT is an animal crossing community but we do also feature other game or regular discussions because of how much variety in our members we have.
> 
> I wouldn't mind getting a pm and responding to issues to be honest. I won't stand for anyone getting attacked in here for having an opinion though.



My inner sailor is terrible and is getting worse lol tried to limit myself there to one..don't get me wrong i don't hate hearing what people think about issues but when it's to the point where you're cussing/bashing the staff who RUN the forum then that is something you either take up in a PM/leave the forum. I personally took a break when i had trouble for a few days and a few days can do a ton for you. but when you make something like this public, you will get attention and people who will be against you and well it almost screamed out to me as an attention hog. Some people take things way too personally..like i get sarcasm/tone is hard to read through text but it shouldn't get to this.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 19, 2015)

I feel like I should reinforce my statement after the sudden outburst in this thread. If you want to cheat, do it someplace else. As a member of this community, you have an obligation to abide by the rules. It's as simple as that. I honestly don't think the staff ask much of us in terms of what we can and can't do.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Feb 19, 2015)

Dude... I've never seen anyone be rude to someone who powersaves. All they say is that powersaving isn't allowed here. 

Also maybe unlike some people, maybe including yourself, the mods have a LIFE and they can't be on here all the time. Most of them are in COLLEGE and they have a SCHEDULE. They all try their best to catch up on things, but with over 5k active members, there are a lot of reports and problems I'm sure. Now, _YOU_ can be an example and "not be a ****" out of your own words and try to be respectful to other people's lives. And all of this about powersaving, you just follow the rules and be ok with it or just don't be active on here. Other people seem to be fine with it.


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2015)

1) You can dupe and powersaves, just not out in the open. You can organize it thru PM as long as you trust the person enough not to report you for asking (not saying that you should tho, I'm just saying that you _can_).
2) You obviously don't understand how the reports field works LOL;
 - Yes, the mods are **** (and my ****, I mean it in a general term, not a forced spectrum), but I understand the mods have lives outside of TBT. That said, I do think the site needs more mods, and idk why they haven't promoted anyone recently, which I think is dumb (because they need at least 3 more) - but I guess they have their reasons
 - How do you know if they did/didn't respond to your report? There is no ticket system where they inform you if your report has been dealt with... That said, I do think the report button is weak, because I actually would like to know what does and doesn't get dealt with, simply so I know what to, and what not to report in the future.
- Yes the mods take forever to do stuff, but like I said, they have lives outside of TBT (so they should hire mods mods??? but w/e i will never understand staff logic tbH)
- "_And when you do it wasn't even the mod I reported it to! It was someone else, who probably didn't know of the problem! And on top of that the mod was ONLINE when I sent the VMs they were ONLINE the second and third time too! Yet if they read it they gave no indication whatsoever. And then the mod who DID close the thread and stop the person said "No mini modding"_"
 -- Idk??? Last time I checked, the visitors message feature *is not* the report button? If you hit the report button, basically what it does, is quotes the post, and then puts what you write in the staff board. Here, *all staff members* can read the issue, and not just the one whose profile you left it on. Then they'll obv discuss the "punishment" (if needed) in the thread (because it works like a thread), and then carry out a verbal warning, warning, or infraction
- "_Someone told me they hoped I died and called my friend "uneducated and not fit to be on a forum" and the admins/mods on the chat just said "Oh, well their just joking" and if I say anything mean back I automatically get a "Dont be mean" "That was unnesessecary."_"
 -- Stop making stuff up. I said that said person was uneducated, and didn't belong on a forum if they didn't know what some words meant (which I also said in a non-serious way, so if you were unable to pick that up, then case in point). I did not tell them that they, or you, should die. Stop making stuff up.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 19, 2015)

Jake.;4585788That said said:
			
		

> Not gonna lie, I wouldn't mind knowing what reports of mine the staff does stuff with (idk like a "we dealt with it or we ignored it" would be nice because I don't want to waste ya'lls time with 50k reports tina knows what I mean)
> 
> also #Jake.4mod


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2015)

oath2order said:


> Not gonna lie, I wouldn't mind knowing what reports of mine the staff does stuff with (idk like a "we dealt with it or we ignored it" would be nice because I don't want to waste ya'lls time with 50k reports tina knows what I mean)
> 
> also #Jake.4mod


I know some posts get dealt with, but even tho they break the rules, they don't get deleted - so it's confusing. Simply deleting them would help I guess idk
Also I lol'd coz u out "jake." I k forgetting my username has a . On the end oops


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 19, 2015)

kosaki said:


> wtf? op is right... honestly. like guys. get the sh1t out of your brain like regardless of whether or not someone "is breaking the game!!!!111!!!!!", its not like you guys dont want the items or whatever. and any forum that demands you play the game a specific way is absolutely stupid, crappy, and restricting people from having fun. this is a community, not a country where we have all been signed into a social contract. its not that kind of community, and bell tree shouldn't have a say in how people play their game
> people want to help others out by duping/power saving. items are rare: like, if you don't want them, just pipe down and let other people get their items. i just want a pretty town and cute house, idc if the person i bought it from duped it. its all pixels anyway.
> 
> and anyway, if people didn't say the items were duped, you guys wouldn't know. everyone on this site could be duping. you wouldn't know. it doesn't matter, don't you get it??
> ...



This. This is so right. Especially the last sentence.


----------



## Hyperpesta (Feb 19, 2015)

Let me make it easy for you, dont like the rules. get off the fourms then .


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 19, 2015)

But they could change the rules. That's what you guys don't see ;>


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 19, 2015)

By the way guys. Duping would never corrupt your save file. The 3ds has a backup save in case something goes wrong. The only way to patch duping is to remove the backup save, but that would cause corruptions wether you dupe or not so they can't patch it.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 19, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> But they could change the rules. That's what you guys don't see ;>



i dont think theyre going to anytime soon
"could" does not mean "will"


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Feb 19, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i dont think theyre going to anytime soon
> "could" does not mean "will"



You guys are so ugh-- I don't know how to explain it. I said what the point of my post was and I will say it one more time.


Spoiler:  What I Said



I SAID THAT I RESPECT THE RULES AND OTHER PEOPLE'S OPINIONS IF THEY DON'T ALLOW/LIKE DUPING/POWERSAVING . SO STOP SAYING THAT "IF U DONT LIKE THE RULES LEAVE" thank you.



Now I have to go to school.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What I also meant to say was that you guys think that because it hasnt happened yet, it will never happen. You need a more open mind.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 19, 2015)

CuteLuka<3 said:


> You guys are so ugh-- I don't know how to explain it. I said what the point of my post was and I will say it one more time.
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  What I Said
> ...



Honestly...it's the truth though if you don't like the rules here then go to a different forum. Simple as that. Staying here doesn't really benefit yourself then.

On a more personal note..i do think there could be a few more staff members added. Yes i understand that they have lives etc. but i feel it would help the community a ton when there are more people we can turn to if we need advice. Most of the mods here i notice never post on threads unless it's to enforce the rules which is normal but it wouldn't hurt to see a few more mods added that are active and will help people understand to follow the rules. I don't know the precautionary measurements that need to happen before one does become a mod but that is my two cents. I do agree with another user that the mods here are a bit lazy but sometimes everyone wants to kick back and relax and not deal with everyone elses problems

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> But they could change the rules. That's what you guys don't see ;>



they can but why change them when most people follow them and are okay with them?


----------



## Caius (Feb 19, 2015)

Changing the rules isn't as easy as "hey lets change this." It takes longer to change a rule then it does to run an event here just because everyone has to be on board. Not to mention we have the rules we do for a reason. That's not even up for debate right now. What I want to know is why I spent 2 hours watching this thread yesterday and come back to it today, offer to answer questions or concerns, and you're still doing the same thing. IE: Ignoring the staff you call lazy in favor of just being hateful. 

Onto another concern more mods isn't the answer. We have plenty. You guys need to actually report when something's wrong. Right now it doesn't look like we have as many staff as we do just because it's a busy time of the year for most of us. It should all go back to business as usual in a couple months.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 19, 2015)

Another note..why make this thread public where people will disagree with you? If you don't want that then take it up in a PM or keep it to yourself. You can't get angry when people disagree with you either. You chose to voice your opinion and we respect it but people will give their thoughts whether you want them to or not. How is it being closed minded if we just follow the rules set in place? It's not even hard to do. If you choose to do that with your game then fine, it's just not allowed here and respect those here who do not partake in those activities. Calling for change isn't necessary when most people here are fine with the rules set in place. Plus two people isn't enough to make them change the rules. If it was a huge margin then possibly? But two in a community of thousands of active members isn't enough.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 19, 2015)

You only made one report in the last half year and it was addressed appropriately.  Just because you don't see what happens behind the scenes doesn't mean nothing happens.  We aren't going to notify reporters about the inner workings of our moderation or the actions we take towards other users.  Also, don't expect mods to respond to your VMs.  We are busy on the forum and have lives outside of it as well.  We don't have time to devote attention to every user.  Use the report button and we will look into it, as we did with your report.


----------

